
Can we know what animals are thinking? - _dps
https://medium.economist.com/can-we-know-what-animals-are-thinking-83991bc994c4
======
_dps
It seems this has been submitted before, but I found it fascinating and it's a
subject I've seen discussed with interesting results here before. Perhaps it
will get some more activity going this time around :)

